# Lethrinops/Tramitichromis species



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

*which fish species do i own?*​
Lethrinops "red cap"114.29%Tramitichromis "intermedius"571.43%hopefully not, but "other"114.29%


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

ok... i need to get some clarifacation here on these species... when i picked up my fish from my LFS(something fishy), these guys were labeled lethrinops intermedius... not knowing the species all that well, and just going off of what the guys there said, i picked up 5 of them.. reading up on them and showing some pics here a while back, people said they were not lethrinops, but tramitichromis... now the lethrinops aren't even called "intermedius, they are "red cap" so, i just really want to know what i have for sure... also looking on the net for this species, all pretty much use the 2 species terms interchangably... are they the same species, or what??? i am confused on to what i actually own... and not that it matters, i just want to get it right when i post pics, so people don't need to correct me... i think i have tramitichromis species, do to the fact that my females look nothing like the lethrinops females... please give your expertise on this one.
thanks

here are a few pics to hopefully help you out:
alfa male:

















sub male:









female:

























thanks in advance


----------



## F-1 (Jan 17, 2008)

The Tramitichromis intermedius use to be called Lethrinops intermedius by Trewavas (1935). But Eccles & Trewavas (1989) reassigned this species to the genus Tramitichromis. The proper indentification of your fish is Tramitichromis intermedius. And lastly, all Lenthrinops are not "Red Caps". "Red Caps" is just a trade name that decribes Lenthrinop varients at Itungi and Chirwas.

F-1


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Definitely Tri. Intermedius. I use to have one and it died, but you are in for a treat because this was one of the neatest fish I have ever owned. If I could get a group I would in a minute but no one around here carries them, I got mine in a assorted bunch. I had to research for a while also to see what it was, and determined that's what I had,I miss that fish and hope I run across some in the future.


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks so far for the responses... i never really heard of them either untill i went to the LFS and saw them in the show tank... what a beauty... i hope mine get that colorfull when they get older... so far so good... they are not even a year, and about 3 inches and pretty colored up... i need to get 2 more females though because i have 5, and i beleive 3 are males, and i don't want to let any of them go

thanks again


----------



## Malawi Hawk (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeah they get even more cool!!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

This isn't the true T. intermedius, rather the one that trades under that name in the hobby. We call it T. sp "intermedius" here for that reason. There is no clarity as to what this fish really is, and it might be a hybrid, created by matching the wrong females to males upon export. Ad Konings claims he has never seen this fish in the wild.


----------

